# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  داروســــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــازی آزاد تـــــــهران یا پشت کنکور ماندن؟؟

## sajad8

سلام به نظرتون اگه ادم بتونه هزینشو بده داروی آزاد علوم دارویی قلهک بره یا یک سال به امید سراسری بمونه؟؟؟
نیازمندم به کمک شما

----------


## dorsa20

دارو ازاد تهرون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Byt.

> سلام به نظرتون اگه ادم بتونه هزینشو بده داروی آزاد علوم دارویی قلهک بره یا یک سال به امید سراسری بمونه؟؟؟
> نیازمندم به کمک شما


با چه رتبه ای میگیره حالا؟ :Yahoo (50):  واسه خودم نمیگم 
کلی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام به نظرتون اگه ادم بتونه هزینشو بده داروی آزاد علوم دارویی قلهک بره یا یک سال به امید سراسری بمونه؟؟؟
> نیازمندم به کمک شما


سلام
اگر به داروسازی بیشتر از پزشکی علاقه داری حتما برو

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad8


سلام به نظرتون اگه ادم بتونه هزینشو بده داروی آزاد علوم دارویی قلهک بره یا یک سال به امید سراسری بمونه؟؟؟
نیازمندم به کمک شما


بنظرم اگه علاقمند دارو هستی و ازاد رفتن از نظر مالی مشکلی نداری حتما برو...*

----------


## afshar

بررسي ريسك کنکور مجدد !!

ارزشش داره براي یک رشته خاص چندمين بار پشت كنكور بمانيم ؟

تفکر دانشجو شدن تنها راه فرار از اعزام به خدمت

آيا ميشه همزمان با دانشگاه براي كنكور٩٦ مطالعه خوب داشت ؟

از آن دسته داوطلباني هستيد كه رتبه خوبي ندارين و براي رفتن به دانشگاه اكراه دارين ؟

چند درصد دانشجويان دانشگاه هاي ضعيف در كنكور ارشد به موفقيت چشم گيري رسيدند ؟

ترس از موفق نشدن و فرسايشي شدن كنكور_٩٦ داری ؟!!





**

----------


## Reza111

داروســــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــازی آزاد تـــــــهران (موفق باشید)

----------


## kemoonly

اگه از لحاظ مالی واقعا مشکلی نداری برو معطل نکن خودتو . نه اینکه چند ترمت تامین باشه بعد وسطا به ته دیگ بخوری . اگه اینجوریه بمون واسه سراسری . مشکل خدمتت هم احتمالا با معافیت تحصیلی  حل میشه

----------


## sajad8

دوستان الان نتیجه اومده و من قبول شدم ازاد رو علوم دارویی تهران.
الان کاملا گیجم
کمکم کنید
ممنون از دوستانی که قبلا نیز کمک کردند

----------


## After4Ever

علاقه به داروسازی داری؟
می تونی مخارج خوبگاه خودگردان تهران رو بدی؟
می تونی هزینه دانشگاه رو بدی؟

تا 4 سالم درامد نداری!

----------


## zeynabm

> دوستان الان نتیجه اومده و من قبول شدم ازاد رو علوم دارویی تهران.
> الان کاملا گیجم
> کمکم کنید
> ممنون از دوستانی که قبلا نیز کمک کردند


منم داروسازی ازاد تهران قبول شدم .

----------


## sajad8

اصلا داروسازی انتخاب اولم بود.سال بعدم بمونم برا دارو میمونم
خونمونم کرجه میرم و میام

----------


## Blackfire747

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
یکی تو کانون میگفت به داروسازا مجوز داروخونه نمیدن
درسته؟
این مربوط به آزاده یا سراسری یا هردو؟

----------


## Blackfire747

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> یکی تو کانون میگفت به داروسازا مجوز داروخونه نمیدن
> درسته؟
> این مربوط به آزاده یا سراسری یا هردو؟


جواب

----------


## sajad8

> جواب


نه بابا چرت گفته

----------

